# Need help replicating a baseboard



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

I need some help replicating a baseboard for my place. Here's a pic. 










I found the piece of wood needed, my questions have to do with the rounded parts, especially the one in the middle. I figure Id indent the pice of wood to get the level effect, and then router the top to get the round top effect, but whats the best way to round the middle?

Any information will be apprciated. 

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

looks like a simple 3/4 1/4 round for top and a 1/2" 1/2 round for the middle.
make spacer blocks to locate the 1/2 round,


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Google Panel raising bits. There are profiles similar to that for making raised panel doors. A router table will be needed for that.

That base board looks familiar--I believe that style is still being produced--Good luck--MIKE--


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

skymaster said:


> looks like a simple 3/4 1/4 round for top and a 1/2" 1/2 round for the middle.
> make spacer blocks to locate the 1/2 round,


 
Id like to keep it in a solid piece, dont feel like gluing/nailing quarter rounds. I did use them on the floor to connect to the baseboard. thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

If you want that profile in one piece, it looks like you'll need some fairly specialized equipment, Like a moulding machine or planer/molder and possibly custom knives. In any case all would seem to make the job more complicated than simply using multiple pieces. 

For the main board, just running the whole board on a router table with a roundover bit would give you the top profile. Short of planing a very thick board, 6/4 or better on a shaper or molding machine, I don't see any reasonably feasible way to get the middle profile. Buying or even making your own 1/2 round is actually pretty easy. I could probably duplicate that base pattern on the entire room in a couple of hours. You could also put the center piece on the main base before putting it on the wall. As for the quarter round at the floor, it would actually be preferable for that to be a separate piece, since most floors are not perfectly flat. As one piece you would have to either put up with rather visible gaps where the floor dips, or scribe it in, which would be WAY more tedious than making the baseboard out of multiple pieces.

As a separate piece, the Q-round is flexible, so it can be held in place where the floor dips while nailing it in place.

To make your own half round, just buzz a board across the router table with a 1/4 round bit, flip the board, run it again, then cut off the rounded edge with your table saw, or even a circular saw if you have a guide, a quality blade, and a steady hand.


----------

